

Adventures in PHP Development: Composer - niteshade
http://hassankhan.me/post/58193034824

======
krazymelvin
> I quite like the npm way of adding --save or --save-dev when installing a
> package to add it to the package.json file automatically. Composer does not
> do that, in any way that I could find at least.

You can install individual packages using the `require` command:

    
    
        composer require monolog/monolog:*
    

[http://getcomposer.org/doc/03-cli.md#require](http://getcomposer.org/doc/03-cli.md#require)

~~~
niteshade
Oh, thanks very much :)

